# "Paddy" Clarke.



## Vindi Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm trying to assist an old shipmate to find one of his old shipmates from circa 1959 / 1962. My mate is Pete Minter originally from Ipswich, now in Spain. He wants to either find his mate or find out what's happened to him. His name is Patrick Brian Clarke, known as "Paddy" and used to live in a mobile home in Merstham near Redhill in Surrey. He was half Maltese & Scottish and was on the "Loch Loyal" & "Napier Star" around the 1959 / 1962 era as EDH / AB. I do have a photo of him from that time but do not know how to attach it to this message. If anyone knows of "Paddy" please get back to me. Thanks, Vindi Phil.


----------

